# Redoak Brewery Pub



## Low Hang'n (6/2/06)

Just a quick question to see if anyone has been to the RedOak brewery/pub/cafe in Clarence st (Sydney City)? Went there last year and had some great beers, they also do home delivery but I haven't gotten off by b... to buy some (started brewing my own instead). I haven't had a chance to get there again for some time & was wondering if they are still making good & interesting beer.

The actual RedOak brewery is out near Picton somewhere and in my opinion their beer is heads & shoulders above the BlueTongue brand that you see fairly often nowadays.

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## KoNG (6/2/06)

yep i was there on friday, used to go there quite often but hadn't been for ages.
their beers are great although expensive!
at the moment they have quite an array of seasonal/rotational beers... i had the english mild which was very nice and they also had a belgian wit, which was good too. :chug: 

i like what they do.


----------



## Low Hang'n (7/2/06)

KoNG said:


> yep i was there on friday, used to go there quite often but hadn't been for ages.
> their beers are great although expensive!
> at the moment they have quite an array of seasonal/rotational beers... i had the english mild which was very nice and they also had a belgian wit, which was good too. :chug:
> 
> ...




May have to make the effort & go into town to have a couple again. As you mentioned though, they are expensive. :beer:

Cheers


----------



## major (7/2/06)

The food there is pretty damn good too. Best Pork Belly in Sydney by my reckoning.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (7/2/06)

> The food there is pretty damn good too. Best Pork Belly in Sydney by my reckoning.



Ooo i don't know about best pork belly! I reckon the pork belly at Aria would have to be Sydney's best pork belly!

But yes, I agree that redoak has got some tasty food.

The Bock was my favourite redoak beer but the last 2 times i've been they haven't had any!


----------



## KoNG (7/2/06)

Bock was on last week sam.....
agree it is a nice drop, Great malt profile!!


----------



## Screwtop (7/2/06)

KoNG said:


> yep i was there on friday, used to go there quite often but hadn't been for ages.
> their beers are great although expensive!
> [post="106905"][/post]​



Jeez it's hard to get something good, and cheap!


----------



## kungy (7/2/06)

Sorry Fellas, but Im going against the grain here. Admittedly I have only been once though. 

When I went late last year I went with the tasting board, and I was a bit annoyed with what we got. The food, admittedly isn't the focus, but was dry and pretty naff, and to top it off we had a scotch ale switched without being told for a rauch (sic) beer which was definitely not my cup of tea to say the least. 

Having said that though i can see that the Redoak is an excellent location and has some good beers on tap. For me its an excellent date location to show the other dimensions that exist to drinking and brewing beer.

For what its worth though, From what i can see of my experience, my experience was definitely in the minority though.

Will


----------



## KoNG (8/2/06)

Screwtop said:


> Jeez it's hard to get something good, and cheap!
> [post="107195"][/post]​



near impossible these days, but at $6.50 on average for a 250ml glass  , they are definately in the upper echolon.


----------



## mikem108 (8/2/06)

although I've enjoyed the beers there I've never had a good food experience either
Last time was so bad SWMBO has banned any eating there.


----------



## Low Hang'n (8/2/06)

mikem108 said:


> although I've enjoyed the beers there I've never had a good food experience either
> Last time was so bad SWMBO has banned any eating there.
> [post="107327"][/post]​




Must say, I haven't eaten there. Met a mate that works down the road and had a couple of beers. Really enjoyed the environment because it is somewhere you can take the ladies. My SWMBO had a chocolate flavoured beer there that she really enjoyed, but as I mentioned before that was last year.

Hmmmmm........ time to visit again :beer: 

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/06)

Low Hang said:


> . they make some very nice beers but they're terrified of scaring people away with hops! so everything is over-sweet (like everything except the pilsener) and has stuff added to it to make it taste less "beery" (chocolate, raspberry, cherries).
> 
> that said the baltic porter is fantastic.
> but when are they going to do an IPA?


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/06)

kungy said:


> Sorry Fellas, but Im going against the grain here. Admittedly I have only been once though.
> For me its an excellent date location to show the other dimensions that exist to drinking and brewing beer.
> 
> Will
> [post="107197"][/post]​



Will 
Paddy's at Flemington is a great venue to take a young lady along too. Make sure you take a shopper docket & get the 2 steaks for $12 deal. Wash it all down with the cheapest micro brewed schooner in Sydney! The strong ale is pretty good, and the porter is still a great drop.If your luck is in, then try the breakfast buffet  
Not affiliated with Paddy's anymore, just trying to be helpful.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (8/2/06)

I'm one of the lucky ones, Miss KoNG loves a beer and she is happy with anywhere we go as long as they have a good selection :beerbang: 
(Ross may remember her enjoying the Oxford 152 selection :blink: )
Funnily enough i have never taken her to RedOak.

I'm also waiting for you to open up your micro Gerard....


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/06)

KoNG said:


> I'm also waiting for you to open up your micro Gerard....
> [post="107349"][/post]​


We should have it finished in time for Kaitlyn's 21st, so thats 19 years & 4 months to go. You might want to have a beer or 2 while you wait.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Low Hang'n (8/2/06)

neonmeate said:


> Low Hang said:
> 
> 
> > . they make some very nice beers but they're terrified of scaring people away with hops! so everything is over-sweet (like everything except the pilsener) and has stuff added to it to make it taste less "beery" (chocolate, raspberry, cherries).
> ...


----------



## Low Hang'n (8/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> kungy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Fellas, but Im going against the grain here. Admittedly I have only been once though.
> ...



Used to work in the office block there and so spent some time in the pub. A bit rough some days when all the markets workers had knocked off and were well on their way to beertopia. But must admit the beer was pretty good, probably because a mate of mine tweaked up the brewery for them a while back as they hadn't had it set-up right.

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/06)

i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!


----------



## Bobby (8/2/06)

> i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!



i agree!! Went to the Lord Nelson on the weekend. Gave all the beers a go (again...) but i found them a little too safe. I love the old Admiral but the others are fairly tame. A little bit dissappointed really....so i wandered back to the australian for the best pizzas in sydney.


----------



## Low Hang'n (8/2/06)

neonmeate said:


> i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!
> [post="107367"][/post]​



Must be; I suppose it's the mass market appeal they're all after.

Where's the JS brewhouse? haven't been there.

Cheers


----------



## Bobby (8/2/06)

its on king street warf.


----------



## MCWB (8/2/06)

[quote name='Low Hang'n' date='Feb 8 2006, 03:31 PM']Where's the JS brewhouse? haven't been there.
[post="107369"][/post]​[/quote]
King St Wharf, up towards the Bungalow8 end rather than the Cargo end.


----------



## Low Hang'n (8/2/06)

Bobby said:


> its on king street warf.
> [post="107370"][/post]​




TA


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/06)

neonmeate said:


> i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!
> [post="107367"][/post]​


The Summer Ale at Paddys is/was an Indian Pale that was 45 IBU's, the Pilsner was 35 IBU. If you drop past there now you will find the APA is a bit bigger than its former self, as Callum is a big fan of hopping beers up for the awards in Melb.
It's no problem making hop driven beers, but it is very hard to sell them. Yes I know home brewers love them, but they prefer to make there own.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## KoNG (8/2/06)

neonmeate said:


> i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!
> [post="107367"][/post]​



JSB's ... Govenor King has a decent hop bite (probably more than the IPA, for me), but still fairly safe.
As gerard says, they have to be able to move the kegs and as it is high hop loving homebrewers are the minority  
We just have to make em ourselves :super:


----------



## Malnourished (8/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Paddy's at Flemington is a great venue to take a young lady along too.


 :lol: 
My girlfriend didn't really think so


----------



## Gerard_M (8/2/06)

Malnourished said:


> Gerard_M said:
> 
> 
> > Paddy's at Flemington is a great venue to take a young lady along too.
> ...


OK Mal there are a few ways we can look at this:

Did you have a shopper docket & get 2 steaks for the price of one? 

Did your girlfriend have a Choc Porter served with a Double Belgian Chocolate IceCream sandwich? 

Did your girlfriend meet Steve at the end of the bar? :chug: 

Were you at Paddy's while the lingerie waitresses were working?  

Maybe she is a bit of a snob? 

Well I don't know, maybe it is just a coincidence that my wife has the same opinion! 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Malnourished (8/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> Maybe she is a bit of a snob?


This one! For some reason she doesn't think truckers are cool. And she doesn't like being the only woman in a pub. I don't get it.

Personally I had a brilliant time! Three different games of cricket on the TVs and kick-arse dirt cheap beer! :super: It's everything Redoak isn't, and more.

Next time I'll remember the Shop-A-Dockets...


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/06)

Gerard_M said:


> neonmeate said:
> 
> 
> > i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> ...



that's true the summer ale was nice.

what is it about the australian public that they won't drink anything bitter?


----------



## Gough (9/2/06)

Bobby said:


> > i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> > maybe it's a sydney thing - lord nelson, paddys, JS brewhouse, redoak, macquarie, not a single beer over 35 IBUs!
> 
> 
> ...



I second the call for another 'Wig 'n Pen', but reckon Newcastle would be better than Sydney as the location  

As for the Lord Nelson's beers, I was there just before New Year's Eve and I thought the Victory Bitter (think that was the name) was lovely. Sure it wouldn't have been more than 35 IBUs, but was still a pretty nice commercial version of the style - well in my opinion anyway...  Overall I thought their beers this visit were a big improvement on previous visits - quality certainly heading up which is a good thing. Maybe you Sydney blokes need to start a Yankee style brewpub with a series of hop monsters just for something different... Gap in the market??

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (9/2/06)

Gough said:


> Bobby said:
> 
> 
> > > i just want the wig and pen to open up a franchise in sydney. somewhere that serves pints of beer with hops in it goddamit!
> ...


----------



## KoNG (9/2/06)

rightio... i did the research, looks like a great brewpub to get to some day.!!
(i mistakenly gathered the pub was a english themed bar serving commercial beers...  )


have a look at the Wig & Pen

KoNG


----------

